# Rescue Cats & Flashbacks/Trauma



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with rescue cats (who I don't know much about) and if there is a way to support them if they seem to suffer from flashbacks?

I have a cat with me at the minute who is very, very sweet and all in all, the perfect cat, but if you touch him without him being aware or if you touch his cheeks/throat area he swipes/bites just once, and will immediately walk off (seeming upset) and sit alone with his back turned away from you. He sleeps in mine and OH's bedroom at the minute and if we are not paying him attention (ie sleeping!) or holding hands he will nip us in order to get attention, but then he will move away from us and cower. We have tried acting calmly and normally after he has nipped, but he seems so scared and nervous.

It's such a shame because he is such a loving cat, he is terrified of other cats but is makign significant progress with this, but just as I think he is doing well (with regards to flashbacks) he seems to take a backstep.

Any advice would be much appreciated, I was thinking of looking for a foster home for him, but he has been moved about and rehomed so many times, I really think that moving him again (with the view to move him again afterwards) would do him more harm than good.

Many, many thanks
Lauren (and Oliver!)


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know if they ever forget completely. We have had our rescue cats for over 3 years and they have improved beyond all recognition, but are still very nervous of strangers, especially men. One of them hisses and spits whenever he hears the doorbell ring, then hides. He is such an affectionate lovely boy but guests make him miserable, am dreading Xmas because we will have a houseful and i know that will make him unhappy. I am sure that this is from previous ill treatment that he remembers.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sometimes the trauma never leaves them - they never forget. However, they learn to trust those close to them and drop their guard. This, however, is rarely extended to strangers. Most of mine hide when I have company. Its very sad and they would never let anyone else pet them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im in the process today of being worried as i have a cat who was abused and very traumatic, lucky for him somebody has chosen to give him a home although my emotions are all over the place today.
If you can find that perfect home they can have a wonderful life, its just getting the right home for the cat.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Bibi was like this and is better now but still gets spooked sometimes. If you'd seen her head rubbing and rolling on her back this morning you would never believe me, but if I reach her to stroke her without her knowing, she runs away.

She is on a food containing Zylkene and that has been her saviour, she is much more content, also she will play with rod toys and laser lights. I have to try to get to her level, she finds standing adults very threatening, but will sit on the bed and be petted for quite a while now.

The food is Royal Canin Calm. It was recommended by my vet. Easier than tablets, and the Zylkene kicked In within days.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a cat Primrose who will rub her head on me and loves attention then she will suddenly turn round and attack me
I have got used to her now so when she moves her head quickly i get my hand out of her way befor eshe can bite me 
I know nothing of her past (she was a rescue) except that she had kitttens (i did get to see them before they were homed) and she was fostering two other kittens (one 4 week old and the other 4 days)i took them as well and they have stayed with me although she hates them now and attacks them if they go near her
Another one of my rescues was found by an animal warden about to be thrown in a river (she was in a cardnoard box) she was terrifed and it's taken a long time to get her to trust metoday she came and rubbed her head on me and let me cuddle her (i minor miracle)so hopefully she is feeling safe with me now the little boy she came with had been set on fire by his previous owner as he was unwanted luckily the rescue save dhim and i have him nowhe is a total angel..he gets in bed with me every morning and sleeps on my pillow
It may take time with your cat,with rescues you never know what has happened to them so just give them lot of love and hope they can forget


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The previous owner set fire to the poor cat..... what the hell is wrong with people theses days...they are completely sick in the head...poor cat.
Lucky the cat survived and is safely with you, imagine the pain...poor thing.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I think that sadly they do remember and have flashbacks. 

Five of my cats are rescues, but Marley & Mia were rescued as adults and came from the same home. I've put my all into both of them but Mia is more damaged than Marley. Marley adores me, likes my parents and hates my sister no matter how much we try and make him have positive associations with her. I can only assume whoever hurt him looked/ sounded like my sister.

Mia will never ever come near anyone out of choice, if you even look at her for more than a couple of seconds she scarpers off. Whatever happened to her means after 3.5 years here with nothing but love shown to her she still can't trust us. The heartbreaking thing is if you can catch her and fuss her she gradually unwinds and enjoys it, there is so much love bubbling under the surface that she's too scared to show. 

I've always said I would love a few minutes with their previous owner, I would be the voice my darling cats don't have. 

Another little indicator they have flashbacks; my Grandma rescued a Border Collie from the BC Trust. He arrived with half his fur missing in patches and utterly terrified of anyone. He only ever really trusted 2 people, and if my Grandma absent mindedly lifted her newspaper off her table he would cower  Clearly some b*****d had used newspapers on him in the past. He retained this behaviour for the rest of his life with my G'ma - about 12 years.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes i too think they never forgetit's so sadall my cats are rescues and they are all nervousif someone rings the doorbell they all make a dash for the door to go hide outside or some will sneak under the duvet (they did this the other morning and my husband was still in bed)they snuggled up next to him) if i a get a carrier bag out and shake it they panic...most of mine came from a local rescue and were saved from being pts by rspcathey collect them to take to Harmsworth and kill them but this rescue step in and rehome them Riley was the little boy who was set on fire by his previous ownerLola (a long haired tortie) was the little girl who was about to be thrown in a riverthe rescue owner knows i love cats and the soecial ones she homes to me


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It may be worth considering use of Bach Remedies in situations such as these, either the original Rescue Remedy, or specific remedies such as...
Star Of Bethlehem...for after effects of unknown trauma
Rock Rose....to help with extreme fears and stress
Larch....to restore confidence and sense of security
Beech....to help regain trust in people
Healing Herbs Bach Flower Remedies


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks is a rescue and very skittish- he doesn't like any sudden movement or noises, and will hide away when new people come in.

He's also scared of silly things like sneezes, the kettle, the iron etc. and is prone to hunger striking and fur plucking- he did this in his old home, when he was bullied by the cats he was living with  

Feliway, hideouts and natural remedies, like PaddyPaws has mentioned, should help ease the pain to some degree. Also, keeping them occupied and showering them with love- this seems to help Spooks


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2011)

I use a Feliway diffuser and have tried rescue remedymost of the time it is just the cats and me here which they are fine with,it's only if someone rings the bell or a stranger comes in that they will hide:cryin:my Rosie (who came with Oscar from celia Hammond) hides under cushions or will get under the duvet once she realises that it's asfe (i talk to her) she will come out of hiding
I don't know where she came from or what happened to her before i adopted her but she must have been traumatised:cryin:luckily it's quiet here and very safe i love all my mittenseach one is different with different personalities


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone, those Bach remedies seems amazing, am definately going to invest in those!
I am so pleased to tell you all the Oliver has just been packed off and has (hopefully!) found his forever home!

xxx


----------

